# Chest pain



## HarryQuinn54 (26 Sep 2022)

Have been experiencing really bad chest pains recently, usually starting 5 minutes into my ride, lasting approx 15-20 minutes; the pain is quite severe, family and Friends have suggested it might be Long COVID as I have never had this before, and I am now 68 but generally fit and healthy; I have had COVID. Is anyone else having this problem 

Kind regards 
Dave Lunt


----------



## KnittyNorah (26 Sep 2022)

At the very least, please call NHS 111 if you are in the UK. If your GP is operating normally, get an urgent appointment.

Depending where you are in the world, I would actually suggest you take yourself to your local decent A&E department. In the meantime, stop causing yourself pain and take advice from medical professionals, not random folk on the internet, or well-meaning family and friends (unless they are medically-qualified and know your full medical history). 

PS Welcome to Cyclechat!


----------



## dave r (26 Sep 2022)

HarryQuinn54 said:


> Have been experiencing really bad chest pains recently, usually starting 5 minutes into my ride, lasting approx 15-20 minutes; the pain is quite severe, family and Friends have suggested it might be Long COVID as I have never had this before, and I am now 68 but generally fit and healthy; I have had COVID. Is anyone else having this problem
> 
> Kind regards
> Dave Lunt



Get yourself checked over by by a doctor as soon as you can, any chest pains need treating seriously.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Sep 2022)

This ^^^^^^^^.

Doctors know about this stuff.


----------



## Slick (26 Sep 2022)

Yip, get checked out without delay, and hopefully its nothing of great concern.


----------



## gzoom (27 Sep 2022)

It might be nothing, but heart attacks kill more people in the UK than COViD+cancer put together.

Chest pain on excerise, there is only one causes even year 1 medical students will want to exclude!!!

Call your GP, go to.A&E ASAP. It might be nothing, but it might save your life (literally)!!!


----------



## HobbesOnTour (27 Sep 2022)

New poster, first post.
Nobody here knows anything about you.

GO TO A DOCTOR


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Sep 2022)

Get yourself to A&E and checked over.


----------



## Slick (27 Sep 2022)

I think Harry may have been and gone and got himself checked out as it doesn't look like he's back since.


----------



## vickster (27 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> I think Harry may have been and gone and got himself checked out as it doesn't look like he's back since.



Signs himself off as Dave.
Well hopefully that’s the reason he’s not been back!!


----------



## cougie uk (27 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> I think Harry may have been and gone and got himself checked out as it doesn't look like he's back since.



I theeenk that's his bike frame ?


----------



## Slick (27 Sep 2022)

vickster said:


> Signs himself off as Dave.
> Well hopefully that’s the reason he’s not been back!!





cougie uk said:


> I theeenk that's his bike frame ?


Ah. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Quinn


----------



## HarryQuinn54 (28 Sep 2022)

KnittyNorah said:


> At the very least, please call NHS 111 if you are in the UK. If your GP is operating normally, get an urgent appointment.
> 
> Depending where you are in the world, I would actually suggest you take yourself to your local decent A&E department. In the meantime, stop causing yourself pain and take advice from medical professionals, not random folk on the internet, or well-meaning family and friends (unless they are medically-qualified and know your full medical history).
> 
> PS Welcome to Cyclechat!


Thank you for your reply KittyNorah: phoning my GP is my next move


----------



## DRM (28 Sep 2022)

Doctors, more importantly A&E straight away, as someone who’s been there, don’t take chances, may be angina, but could be heart attack, it needs sorting, be prepared that you may well end up on a ward


----------



## KnittyNorah (29 Sep 2022)

HarryQuinn54 said:


> Thank you for your reply KittyNorah: phoning my GP is my next move



Glad to know you are still here - please be VERY CLEAR about the chest pain when you phone. If they put you off, please call 111 about the matter and DO NOT minimise matters. The good folks at 111 can get you an emergency appt with your GP or advise you on the next move.


----------

